# Missouri Winemaking Society - St. Louis



## jswordy (Feb 24, 2014)

*Entry deadline:* March 24
*Wine submission deadline:* March 31
*Non-member cost:* $10 per bottle ($8 members)
*Details:* http://www.mowinemakers.org/events.php


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2014)

This may be the one I go for (finally). 34 years going. Decent judges. Reasonable entry fee. Not too far away so the shipping won't be outrageous.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 24, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> This may be the one I go for (finally). 34 years going. Decent judges. Reasonable entry fee. Not too far away so the shipping won't be outrageous.



Let me know what category you enter so I can avoid it. I've got to stack the deck in my own favor ya know.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't know, I may want to avoid you as well! LOL


----------



## bobtruetken (Mar 3, 2014)

This is a good competition. Not too big. I think they average about 120 to 150 entries a year.


----------



## franki1926 (Mar 8, 2014)

just shipped mine out today from Jersey, fingers crossed


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 10, 2014)

Do they allow commercial winery entrants?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 10, 2014)

Nope,

It says on the entry form open to any winemaker *not* engaged in winemaking for a profit is eligible.


----------



## bobtruetken (Mar 11, 2014)

Midwest Vintner said:


> Do they allow commercial winery entrants?


It is only for amateurs.

Stay tuned for next year's Missouri Valley Wine Competition? You may be able to enter that one.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent two bottles of Steak Marinade out via UPS yesterday. Now we wait.....


----------



## wildvines (Mar 18, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Sent two bottles of Steak Marinade out via UPS yesterday. Now we wait.....




Got of love it. So that's the secret. To soon for myself to enter any comps. But will use for future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## franki1926 (Apr 5, 2014)

Judging starts tomorrow for this contest, wondering how many entries this year


----------



## franki1926 (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anyone know when they expect to post the results ?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2014)

I sent an email on Tuesday after the Judging on Sunday 4/6. I got a very tersely written response stating that all the judges had full time jobs and it would take a week or two for the results to be tabulated. Then I got another email from someone else saying it would take 2-3 weeks...... then I got yet another email from somebody else saying it would take 3-4 weeks.....

I thought they only got around 100 wines all together and it takes them 3-4 weeks to add up a few numbers........


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2014)

*Got's myself some hardware!*

Entered two wines, won two medals!  

The results were emailed out late last night. They had almost 200 entries this year. Only about 50% of the entries won medals so that feels pretty good. I won a Gold for my 2011 CC Showcase Yakima Valley Cabernet-Merlot and a Silver for my 2011 CC Showcase LR Old Vines Mencia. Surprised it did not score higher as it was my favorite of the two. Very interesting and unique wine. Very similar to a Pinot Noir but with a bit more tannin and longer finish.

Full results attached!


*Category:____________2014_________2013*

*Total Entries:__________191__________164*
*Total Medals Awarded:___97___________78*
*Gold Medals:___________34___________13*
*Silver Medals:__________41___________33*
*Bronze Medals:_________22___________32* 

View attachment 2014 Winners by Entrant.pdf


View attachment 2014 Winners Sorted by Score.pdf


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats, Mike. Nice hardware!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats to WMT's own *TonyT*! 


Silver for his 2011 Montepulciano!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 23, 2014)

Yep, thanks Mike. I knew I should have avoided your categories. Congrats to you and all the rest. .


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2014)

LOL, who is this Terry Baldwin/Ron Miller combo (didn't know you could have 2 winemakers) and how the heck do you get the highest score in the entire competition with a *2013 vintage wine*…………..


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 23, 2014)

Congrats guys!


----------



## franki1926 (Apr 23, 2014)

I picked up a Gold for my 2011 Chocolate Carmel Port ( 2nd highest score in the completion) & a Silver for my 2012 Moscato. Super proud


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 23, 2014)

Well done. Congrats!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2014)

Very nice! Was that a kit? (Port)



franki1926 said:


> I picked up a Gold for my 2011 Chocolate Carmel Port ( 2nd highest score in the completion) & a Silver for my 2012 Moscato. Super proud


----------



## joeswine (Apr 23, 2014)

*Congrates*

ONLY THE BEST FROM NEW JERSEY...


----------



## wildvines (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice job guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2014)

Thats awesome, congratulations!


----------



## bobtruetken (Apr 24, 2014)

*Congrats to all of you on your medals*

Great job everyone.


----------



## bobtruetken (Apr 24, 2014)

I see the ports did pretty well.


----------



## tonyt (May 5, 2014)

Woops, looks like I am better at making labels than I am at making wine.

http://www.mowinemakers.org/winefairs/MWS_Award_Winners_2014.pdf


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2014)

LOL were there only two people that entered the label contest! You cleaned up big time!


----------



## tonyt (May 5, 2014)

I guess it was a "blind judging".


----------



## sour_grapes (May 5, 2014)

Hey, now you have to show us the Montepulciano and the Tuscan Chicken....

Congrats!


----------



## tonyt (May 5, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Hey, now you have to show us the Montepulciano and the Tuscan Chicken....
> Congrats!


Thanks sour grapes.


----------



## bobtruetken (May 15, 2014)

*Medals*

Tony,
Did you hand draw the images? Pretty cool


----------



## wineforfun (May 15, 2014)

tonyt,
I like the way you put "Pitched" and "Bottled" on your labels.


----------



## tonyt (May 16, 2014)

Bob, my daughter painted the original art work. She was 11 when she did the chickens and in college when she did the roses. Almost all of my labels come from her art.


----------



## tonyt (May 16, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> tonyt,
> I like the way you put "Pitched" and "Bottled" on your labels.



That way I know what's really important . . . When to drink. Ha.


----------



## tonyt (Jun 4, 2014)

I was getting anxious for my $50.00 award (I actually promised it to my daughter for her art) so I emailed Bob Rizzolo. Below is his response.

_"Hi Tony,

They will go out tomorrow. The manufacturer of the medals was delayed. I do have them in hand and will mail them to you tomorrow.

Thanks for being patient.

Bob Rizzolo
2014 Wine Fair Committee Chairman
Missouri Winemaking Society
636.579.7575
www.mowinemakers.org "
_


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2014)

*The Hardware has Arrived!*

Took awhile but the medals finally showed up today.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2014)

Way to go Mike.


----------

